# Word for the day  dystopia



## Josiah (Feb 17, 2015)

*dystopia*



[dis-*toh*-pee-_uh_] 
Spell Syllables



Examples
Word Origin

noun

1.a society characterized by human misery, as squalor, oppression, disease, and overcrowding.


"Utopian" describes a society that's conceived to be perfect. Dystopian is the exact opposite — it describes a society that is as dehumanizing and as unpleasant as possible.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for that one Josiah.  We may be seeing more of that these days with what we have in Washington.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 17, 2015)

Sounds unpleasant; although we could be getting there....


----------

